# Solved: Keyboard hides text box



## Peachykeen (May 20, 2001)

Lately, my keyboard covers up the text box in my FB posts, and I can't see what I'm typing. I don't care to use the split keyboard function.
I don't know if I changed something, but it didn't do this several months ago. I've updated the software, but that didn't help.

Thanks so my if for your help!


----------



## Peachykeen (May 20, 2001)

Solved. Not sure how. (Solved button doesn't seem to work from my iPad?)


----------

